# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Siniejąca noga po urazie kolana

## Mlody122

Witam mam 18 lat i ostatnio skreciłem kolano. Byłem u lekarza i mam prawdopodobnie uszkodzoną łąkotke. Ale problem mam inny gdyż opuszczam noge na dół to noga zaczyna mi sinieć. Czy może tak się dziać?

----------

